# Is this normal???



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been on here much    but hope you all doing well on your various journeys.

I am starting to dispair with my sw    We had our 2nd initial visit in Sept where we talked about ourselves and she took notes to turn into a report. Received a draft in Dec where we made a few changes. Still not had this to sign off. Even though I have contacted her a few times.

Also our prep course is due to start on 23rd Feb. Though still not had written confirmation, no idea of times or venus either.  It is proposed the first and last date will be during working hours, so I need written confirmation to show to my manager so I can get the time off - no annual leave left so can't use this option if I wanted to anyway.

Was told by sw she would be sending me dates 2 weeks ago and that all of the details hadn't been confirmed. 

I don't want to be a trouble maker but do you think I can contact her again to chase her up? 

Nothing seems to be going well and I have had to chase up at every stage.  I know that she is busy etc but it doesn't make it any easy.

Sorry for rant    and any advice would be great!

Thank you xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm all for chasing up..sw's i'm afraid need it! you can be perfectly pleasant about it and say you need to be able to show work etc..i dont think its unreasonable to ask for confirmation of something the time is getting so close!
chase away!!

kj x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you! Email has been sent to s/w!!

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

You'll get used to chasing SWs and I don't think they mind really as they generally have so much work to do they forget things easily no matter how many notes they write - thats what our SWs have always said to us anyway.

Hope you get some information soon.
OT x


----------



## annastacia (Jan 20, 2011)

Definately don't be afraid to chase up! Totally agree that sw's are swamped and so a little nudge just keeps you on their mind and spurs them on  . It also gives you lots of practice being assertive as you may have to fight for your child/ren in the future. Hope the wait is not too much longer xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Guess what Letter confirming prep course arrived today!! Starts 23rd Feb and finishes 30th March . So happy that it is definitely starting in a few weeks.

Thank you for all your reassuring messages


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Irishlady.....thats fab news, well done!  Prep course is really interesting and meeting others going through the same journey is fab. Can be very sad and emotional at time so be prepared but i'm sure you'll find it a very worthwhile course. Your on your way now hunny and thats a brilliant feeling isn't it?!


----------



## annastacia (Jan 20, 2011)

Great to hear the next part of your journey is about to begin. We had a very positive experience at prep group, met some great friends (we are all still in touch) and learnt so much...........bring tissues!!   as Libby said, it gets pretty emotional!


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I usually chase by email with the excuse "think it may have got lost in spam as I didn't get a reply". It has happened, so it's not just an idle query.


----------

